# Froome's Message Sent



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

Perhaps a little well timed radio trouble and we'd have a different tall skinny guy in the yellow jersey. A little Lemond v. Hinault redo. 

Anyway, seems to me although he's got to work for Wiggins this time, the guy found a way to send a message who's clearly the strongest rider in the bunch. Maybe a little payback for giving away a grand tour win at the Vuelta last year? Would have been hilarious to hear the Sky radio when he attacked Wiggins.


----------



## velojon (Mar 8, 2006)

My question is - could Froome be an effective GC leader on another team or would he be one of the many star lieutenants that changes teams to become a leader and then fizzles with the increased responsibility? Just don't know the guy very well, but the engine sure seems to be there.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

IMO this guy is a legit GC contender all the way. He can climb with the best, he can TT with the best, he has reeled in breaks from the likes of Evans and Nibali, and he has top shelf stamina. Teams are going to be throwing themselves at him in the off season.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Did no one else realize what happened? Because it seemed like Nibali missed a huge chance to attack and crack bwiggs.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

jsedlak said:


> Did no one else realize what happened? Because it seemed like Nibali missed a huge chance to attack and crack bwiggs.


Most likely he was rather toast himself after two attacks already.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

according to a post-race interview with Wiggo, the team had discussed in the morning, the possibility of Froome trying to gain time on Cadel if the situation was right. and it was. yesterday Cadel only had a 14 sec lead over Froome, so if that could be gained, then Froom would move up into second in GC. which is what happened.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm *thinking* Froome could have dropped Wiggo like it was nothing. Would love to hear the things said in their team meeting tonight.


----------



## peter584 (Aug 17, 2008)

Froome's a professional doing what he's paid to do. I don't think you will see him crying ala lemond. I don't think anyone would be angry if he seeks a GC leader position via sky in the future or another team.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

> according to a post-race interview with Wiggo, the team had discussed in the morning, the possibility of Froome trying to gain time on Cadel if the situation was right. and it was. yesterday Cadel only had a 14 sec lead over Froome, so if that could be gained, then Froom would move up into second in GC. which is what happened.


Evans had already blown up, so their explanation doesn't make much sense. He'd have put more time on Evans by just riding a faster steady tempo with Wiggins in tow, especially knowing that's the style Wiggins prefers. Instead he attacks Wiggins and then has to almost turn around and wait for the group. Wiggins didn't appear to be in on the plan when it was happening. 

My hunch is that Froome is feeling strong, riding better than Wiggins and for a minute or two let his racers instincts take over You're riding strong with more to give, so you go for it. Looked like a voice over the radio slowed him down.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

http://velonews.competitor.com/2012/07/news/questions-dog-sky-after-froome-backs-off-late-attack_229433

An interesting read


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Froomey is indeed stronger than Wiggo.

But Sky has invested 3 years on making Wiggo a TDF champion so they are going for that.

Froomey has a job to do, he is a super domestique and the plan B, so he will do that.

Next year who knows, or even this year he can go without Wiggo to win the vuelta


----------



## yurl (Mar 31, 2010)

If Wiggins is still the leader next year, will Froome still be at Sky or chase his own ambitions? looks to me as if this kid could have a Vuelta and this years tour titles on his mantle if he wasn't dragging Wiggo's butt up mountains


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

AdamM said:


> Evans had already blown up, so their explanation doesn't make much sense. He'd have put more time on Evans by just riding a faster steady tempo with Wiggins in tow, especially knowing that's the style Wiggins prefers. Instead he attacks Wiggins and then has to almost turn around and wait for the group. Wiggins didn't appear to be in on the plan when it was happening.
> 
> My hunch is that Froome is feeling strong, riding better than Wiggins and for a minute or two let his racers instincts take over You're riding strong with more to give, so you go for it. Looked like a voice over the radio slowed him down.


Makes plenty of sense if Froome and team are thinking about Paris and not just today's stage. Sky 1-2?


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

I would bet that Froome would hve kept going if Nibali had not grabbed his wheel. He'd done all that was required to keep Wiggins in yellow. He then had to opportunity to ride for his own time, but only if he's not dragging along other contenders in the process.

JSR


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

Interesting dialogue on twitter last night with both Froome and Wiggins wife/girlfriend taking swipes at each other.
http://road.cc/content/news/61829-team-sky-wags-show-strain-tour-hots-up%E2%80%A6-twitter


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

dougydee said:


> Interesting dialogue on twitter last night with both Froome and Wiggins wife/girlfriend taking swipes at each other.
> http://road.cc/content/news/61829-team-sky-wags-show-strain-tour-hots-up%E2%80%A6-twitter


Sounds like Froome's GF doesn't understand bike racing.


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

Salsa_Lover said:


> But Sky has invested 3 years on making Wiggo a TDF champion so they are going for that.
> 
> Froomey has a job to do, he is a super domestique and the plan B, so he will do that


 ^ This

Anyone who thinks Froomy is going to go rogue needs to consider 2 things:

1) BBC Sport - Chris Froome extends contract with Team Sky

2) RadioShack-Nissan Rules Out WorldTour Races For Fuglsang | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

> _Froomey has a job to do, he is a super domestique and the plan B, so he will do that.
> 
> Next year who knows, or even this year he can go without Wiggo to win the vuelta _


Exzackry. Froome's job this year is to get Wiggo the Tour win, and establish himself as a potential captain of a team. His GF may not understand cycling, but he does, and he will earn his corn riding for Wiggins this Tour to set himself up for the future.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

qatarbhoy said:


> Exzackry. Froome's job this year is to get Wiggo the Tour win, and establish himself as a potential captain of a team. His GF may not understand cycling, but he does, and he will earn his corn riding for Wiggins this Tour to set himself up for the future.


Froome The Favourite Over Wiggins, Riis Says | Cyclingnews.com

Froome's job up to this point has been to get Wiggins the win, but if the team thinks it would be a better payoff to have Froome win then they can easily let Froome go for it. Don't you think a win would set Froome up better for the future than supporting Wiggins as long as he did it at the behest of the team management rather than going rogue? On the other hand, it could make some riders leery of everyone involved in Sky management if they changed their support to Froome.

I'm not sure which of them is the better bet for the future of Sky. In terms of purely ability, I lean slightly towards Froome at this point mostly because we're unlikely to see such a time-trial heavy Tour de France (or other grand tours) in the near future and he is five years younger than Wiggins. This parcours seems nearly the ideal for Wiggins in a grand tour yet Froome is still clearly capable of challenging for the GC. When the course is less ideal for Wiggins, Froome could have an even bigger advantage.

Of course, it's probably clear from some of my other posts that I don't like Wiggins so take it all with a grain of salt. I used to like him until the spotlight illuminated that he seems like a complete jackass off the bike.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

If the Sky team management see this with a cold head the options are clear.

This TDF is taylor made for Wiggo, so let him win it and like this their initial goal that was to build a team around Wiggo to get a TDF win in the next 5 years is reached.

Froomey doesn't need a special TT heavy TDF without Conti to win. He is younger and a much better climber than Wiggo so he could win against the likes of Contador and would crush Schleck/Nibali on TTs, so he is the future and not only for the TDF, he is good on steep climbs so the Giro or Vuelta are also at his reach.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

Would other teams be turned off if he did go rogue? E.g., why would Garmin want to hire a guy who ignores team orders for his own benefit?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I predict Froome wins next year while Wiggins has a mechanical in a TT and throws his Pinarello into the ditch...

Huh, wait a minute...


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

EuroSVT said:


> I'm *thinking* Froome could have dropped Wiggo like it was nothing. Would love to hear the things said in their team meeting tonight.


No need to wait for the meeting I could clearly hear Wiggo yelling at Froome right after Froome attacked. As Froome goes around the bend you can hear Wiggo yell "FROOME STOP!" on the coverage.


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

Does anybody have a video link to the Sky vs Sky (Spy vs Spy) attack by Froome? I missed it on the PVR.


----------



## tazzmacd (Feb 24, 2012)

If you have today's taped, they showed it and talked about it during the first few minutes of the race today


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

tazzmacd said:


> If you have today's taped, they showed it and talked about it during the first few minutes of the race today


Thanks for the heads up! I'll make sure not to skip over it.

I'd still like to see a vid of the live feed, if anyone has a link.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Froomey is indeed stronger than Wiggo.
> 
> But Sky has invested 3 years on making Wiggo a TDF champion so they are going for that.
> 
> ...


There's a little problem there named Contador. He's going to be looking to destroy the Vuelta field after his time off.

I understand Froome has a job to do, but there are only so many chances in life and who knows if Froome will ever have a chance to win this thing. Very likely he will, based on his talent, but you never really know. I personally think the best rider should win the Tour and it certainly appears Froome can match or exceed Wiggo in the mountains. If Wiggins does falter, Froome will have to step up and that may be the shot he needs to take over. I certainly think this will be an exciting week to come!


----------



## lgh (Feb 21, 2006)

peter584 said:


> Froome's a professional doing what he's paid to do.


Professionals do what they're told to do. They won't last long if they don't.

Larry


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

Here's a message for Froome

This maybe your only shot. There's a lot future variables that could prevent you from winning your dream such as injuries, crashes, youth, Contador, etc..., 

I get the super domestic in current roll but do you take a risk and gamble the future or do you follow your dream? Don't lose yourself.

Eminem
"Lose Yourself"

Look, if you had one shot, or one opportunity
To seize everything you ever wanted in one moment
Would you capture it or just let it slip?

You better lose yourself in the music, the moment
You own it, you better never let it go
You only get one shot, do not miss your chance to blow
This opportunity comes once in a lifetime


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

I agree with Salsa Lover, this Tour is made for Wiggins with its lack of summit finishes and 2 long ITTs. Plus, the entire Sky program was built around grooming Wiggins for a Tour win and even though they are both British citizens, Wiggins is a much bigger figure in the UK due to his Olympic successes. Froome is getting paid good money to be lieutenant, and Sky has him locked up under contract. So I doubt that he is going to go out cowboy and try to steal the race. And I also doubt he will go out hunting for a big contract and team leadership after it is over. Sky is in a deluxe position to have 2 potential GT winners with complete packages in its team and they will not be keen to let Froome leave. The beauty is that there is 3 GTs every year.

I suspect Sky will be cautious and look to see what the route looks like for the Giro and Tour in 2013. And I would not be surprised if they hand Froome the Giro leadership. Imagine a healthy Froome this year in the Giro, with Uran and Henao as mountain lieutenants. I think he could have taken on Hesjedal and came out on top. 

Finally let's not forget that before the Dauphine Froome's spot on Sky's TdF team was not even close to guaranteed. He had a recurrence in 2012 of the parasitic infection that dogged him for the first half of 2011. I will say this, the guy rebounds from these infections with some phenomenal form.


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

Eric_H said:


> Finally let's not forget that before the Dauphine Froome's spot on Sky's TdF team was not even close to guaranteed. He had a recurrence in 2012 of the parasitic infection that dogged him for the first half of 2011. I will say this, the guy rebounds from these infections with some phenomenal form.


I wonder how long Sky have known, from his training numbers, that Froome would be better in the mountains. As you say, he has been totally absent this year due to his blood infection.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Let's say Wiggo and Froome have 1st and 2nd nailed down towards the latter half of the tour. Imagine a few minutes between them and 3rd place. 

Am I the only one who wants to see Froome attack on stage 17, the last mountain stage?


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

Local Hero said:


> Let's say Wiggo and Froome have 1st and 2nd nailed down towards the latter half of the tour. Imagine a few minutes between them and 3rd place.
> 
> Am I the only one who wants to see Froome attack on stage 17, the last mountain stage?


Sky is now playing defense so extending the lead maybe difficult and really not necessary. Of course if it happens just by defending then they'll take it. If Nabali can make Wiggon tired and cut his lead then Froome may actually have a shot to win just by defending his teammate (which is plan B). Froome doesn't even need to put blistering pace now which would allow him to rest for the TT. It should be interesting how this will pan out.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

*Sean Yates: message set straight*

Ceck out the video in this link: Video: Sky's Sean Yates On Wiggins And Froome | Cyclingnews.com


----------

